# so confused



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

I went to see a doctor for antidepressants or something to help with my IBS, and he presciribed anafranil (think i spelled it right) and risperidon. I'm IBS-C and anafranil is TCA. i always thought those were for people with IBS-D, and i googled the risperidon and IBS and found basically nothing. He says that will help with nausea. I don't know if he knows what hes talking about and dont want to waste 4 weeks taking something that 1 might not work and 2 aggravate my condition. Any advice??Angela


----------

